# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Malaises des chiens au nez court (bouledogues, carlins, lhassas)

## borneo

Bonjour,

en balade, ma chienne a fait un malaise, elle s'est soudain affaissée, comme évanouie. Il faisait assez chaud (disons 25 degrés, pas 35...), et on venait de gravir une pente assez forte. Je l'ai arrosée d'eau, et elle a très vite repris ses esprits. Ensuite, elle haletait beaucoup, je l'ai donc portée le temps qu'elle aille mieux, et on a continué à l'ombre, en marchant lentement.

C'est une lhassa apso, et j'avais déjà remarqué qu'elle n'aimait pas sortir quand il fait chaud, elle halète beaucoup, et elle cherche la fraicheur. Quand elle dort, elle ronfle parfois très légèrement, comme les chiens à nez court.

C'est en cherchant sur internet que j'ai vu ce phénomène d'évanouissement des chiens à nez court. Qui a déjà vécu ça ?

Ma chienne est suivie par un véto, elle n'est pas cardiaque. D'ailleurs on y va la semaine prochaine pour les vaccins, je lui signalerai.

----------


## borneo

Je vais évidemment limiter les balades par temps chaud. Quand il fait frais, c'est une chienne capable de faire 15 km d'un bon pas.

----------


## borneo

Je cite un forum consacré aux carlins :




> ""L'étouffement (Infos pratiques) :
> 
> Les carlins sont de petits molossoïdes qui ont un museau très court.
> Leur cavité nasale est plus petite que celle d'un chien d'une autre  race, et leur palais mou a tendance à remonter et bloquer la respiration  par le nez...
> Il arrive donc que le carlin amplifie involontairement un étouffement en essayant de respirer par le nez!!!
> 
> Au bout d'un moment il manque d'oxygène et "tombe dans les pommes". Il  n'y a rien à faire dans ce cas, votre chien ne souffre pas mais ça le  fatigue, attendez quelques minutes et tout redeviendra normal: je sais  ça fait peur!!!
> 
> La première précaution à prendre est de ne pas les prendre dans les bras  dès leur "réveil" car nos amis sont très émotifs et heureux de nous  voir, ils s'énervent et cela favorise ce type de crise...
> ...

----------


## Houitie

Ça fait peur ce truc... 
Et si ça arrive lorsque le chien est seul? Il y a un risque?

----------


## borneo

Un chien tout seul ne va pas au-delà de ses forces, donc ça ne lui arrivera pas. Ma chienne ne sait pas râler quand elle est fatiguée ou qu'elle en a marre. Si elle s'était couchée avant de tourner de l'oeil, on aurait fait une pause, ou je l'aurais portée. Elle suit sans se poser de questions...
Là, on avait gravi une côte assez rude, et elle a manqué d'air. Le teckel tirait la langue aussi, mais grâce à son long nez, il tient beaucoup mieux la route.

Bref, si vous avez un shih tsu, lhassa, bouledogue, carlin ou autre nez plat, attentions aux efforts quand il fait chaud. C'est un problème que je découvre, et franchement, je me pose des questions sur l'intérêt de sélectionner des chiens qui ne peuvent pas se balader quand il fait chaud.

J'ai un ami qui a un bouledogue, je comprends maintenant ses arguments pour ne pas lui faire faire de la randonnée.

----------


## dbeauxrats

J'étais au courant pour les bouledogue/carlins mais j'avais pas pensé aux shih tsu et lhassa ! Ca marche aussi pour les dogues type dogue de bordeaux je suppose...

Sans parler des éleveurs qui veulent des chiens de plus en plus typés et donc avec un museau de plus en plus... au détriment de leur santé.

----------


## bouba92

Le lhassa à un nez "normal", pas du tout écrasé, rien à voir avec le shi tzu qui lui a une face plate. Si l'un de mes shi ronfle, aucun ne m'a fait de syncope. Je ne leur fais pas faire de longues ballades des qu'il fait chaud.

----------


## borneo

Le nez du lhassa n'est pas écrasé, mais il est tout de même plus court que celui de la plupart des chiens. Ma chienne a 9 ans, elle a l'habitude de faire de longues balades. Mais je suppose que c'est la première fois qu'elle est confrontée à de telles chaleurs.

----------


## Saff

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqd...tres-fous_news

A quand le retour à la sélection naturelle ?  :Frown: 

L'élevage et la sélection humaine sont réellement de vrais fléaux...

T'as une partie dans le reportage sur un chien champion toute catégorie d'un concours, un carlin de mémoire, amené à la remise des prix sur un lit de glaçons sous peine qu'il fasse un malaise... et évidemment il est père de je ne sais combien d'autres chiens...

----------


## borneo

Je connaissais ce reportage. Effectivement, ça fait peur.

----------


## borneo

Je pense que c'est peu connu pour les shih tsu et les lhassas car ces chiens ne sont généralement pas de grands sportifs, et ça ne pose pas de problème à leurs maîtres. Certains sont même promenés en poussettes ou en sacs à dos...

A bien y réfléchir, ma chienne halète souvent en balade, quand il fait chaud ou que le chemin grimpe. Et elle refuse parfois de sortir, quand elle me voit chausser les chaussures de rando et mettre l'anti-moustique, alors que ça rend le teckel hystérique. Je ne l'ai jamais forcée à m'accompagner, et je vais être plus prudente à l'avenir.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ca s'appelle le *syndrome brachycéphale*, il n'y a pas que le voile du palais en cause mais différente structures des voies respiratoires supérieures et ça conduit à un ensemble de symptômes dont la syncope, mais pas que.

----------


## borneo

*Syndrome brachycéphale chez le chien:*
*Ronflements et vomissements chez les chiens à nez écrasé :*
*Est-ce normal ?*
 _Par Cyrill Poncet, vétérinaire au CHV Frégis
					Spécialiste en chirurgie, Diplômé de l'ECVS_  *Qu’est-ce qu’un chien Brachycéphale ?*
					Certaines races comme le Bulldog anglais, le Bouledogue français,  le Carlin, le Shih-Tzu ou le Pékinois sont dites brachycéphales, car  elles sont caractérisées par un crâne raccourci. Ce profil à nez écrasé  confère à ces animaux un faciès plat à caractère « humain », une  originalité de plus en plus appréciée. Mais il faut prendre conscience  que depuis plusieurs dizaines d’années une sélection génétique  s’est faite dans le mauvais sens, accentuant les caractéristiques  morphologiques de ces animaux et laissant apparaître certaines  conséquences cliniques inquiétantes. Ce sont notamment les ronflements,  les difficultés respiratoires et les vomissements d’aliments ou de  mousse. A titre d’exemple, les Bulldog anglais étaient utilisés pour les  combats de taureaux il y a encore une centaine d’année ! De nos jours,  il serait bien difficile d’imposer à ces animaux une telle contrainte  physique…

  _Les  brachycéphales sont des races caractérisées par un crâne raccourci :  bulldog anglais, bouledogue français, carlin, shih-tzu ._


*Quels sont les symptômes que l’on peut rencontrer chez le chien ?*
					Le syndrome  obstructif des voies respiratoires (ou syndrome brachycéphale) est une  des conséquences les plus souvent décrite chez le chien de type  brachycéphale. Au niveau des voies respiratoires, les anomalies les plus  fréquentes sont une fermeture des narines (on parle de sténose des narines) et une longueur avec une épaisseur beaucoup trop importante du voile du palais  (organe correspondant à l’aluette chez l’homme). Au niveau des voies  digestives, les anomalies les plus fréquentes sont une malformation de  l’extrémité de l’estomac (on parle de sténose du pylore) et une  inflammation chronique de la paroi de l’estomac et de l’oesophage. Les symptômes incluent ronflements, difficultés respiratoires, intolérance à l’exercice ou à la chaleur, voire pertes de connaissance (syncope)  pour les cas les plus sévères. Des troubles respiratoires sont souvent  associés à des troubles digestifs (vomissements d’aliments ou de mousse,  régurgitations).  *Quelles sont les conséquences des ronflements ?*
					Nous savons à présent que les problèmes respiratoires et digestifs  de ces animaux sont étroitement liés à leur conformation. Nous entendons  parfois à tord qu’un bouledogue qui ronfle, c’est normal. Comment  peut-on considérer qu’un animal qui ne peut pas courir plus de 10  minutes l’été sans être au bord de l’asphyxie,  qui lutte tout au long de sa vie pour respirer, vit normalement ?! Ces  difficultés respiratoires chroniques entraînent un travail cardiaque  plus important afin de compenser le déficit d’apport en oxygène. La plus  grande conséquence est l’apparition progressive d’une insuffisance  cardiaque droite pouvant, dans un délais variable, conduire à la mort de  l’animal. Nous considérons aujourd’hui que l’espérance de vie de ces  animaux est divisée par deux lorsque les difficultés respiratoires sont  présentes !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et une thèse :

http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...,d.ZWU&cad=rja

Ma chienne n'en est pas là, mais je ne veux pas revivre ça. Tant qu'il fait chaud, ce sera petit tour du quartier pour elle, et rando sportive pour le teckel et pour moi.

----------


## borneo

Un extrait de la thèse :




> a. Race.
> Les animaux prédisposés rassemblent trois caractères. Ils sont brachycéphales, brévilignes et
> concaves ou ultra-concaves (6).
> Les Bouledogues français et anglais, le Carlin, le Boston terrier, le Pékinois, le Shi-tsu et le
> Boxer sont les chiens brachycéphales les plus fréquemment concernés par ce syndrome. Le
> Lhasa apso et le Shar pei le sont dans une moindre mesure. Les chats sont plus rarement
> affectés, le syndrome d’obstruction a été décrit chez les chats Persans et Himalayens. Les
> ventricules laryngés semblent absents dans l’espèce féline (14).

----------


## borneo

Et sa conclusion :




> Le niveau de déviation morphologique induit par l’homme aurait dû rester raisonnable.
> Aujourd’hui un moyen de lutter efficacement semble être de stopper la transmission de cette
> affection en stérilisant les animaux qui présentent des troubles respiratoires importants. Or il
> apparaît que la volonté première n’est pas de stopper cette pression sélective mais au contraire
> de persévérer afin de suivre la mode actuelle. En effet les propriétaires ne sont pas assez
> sensibilisés à cette affection qui touche pourtant cent pour cent des brachycéphales, à divers
> degrés de gravité.

----------


## D-elphine

> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqd...tres-fous_news
> 
> A quand le retour à la sélection naturelle ? 
> 
> L'élevage et la sélection humaine sont réellement de vrais fléaux...


la sélection naturelle est impossible dès que l'on parle d'élevage.
la sélection humaine n'est pas un fléau si c'est fait correctement, malheureusement il y a des dérives, mais il faut que l'hyper type arrête d'être privilégié c'est aussi pour ça que certains bons éleveurs ne peuvent prétendre avoir de grands champions mais tous les champions ne sont pas des chiens handicapés faut quand même pas extrapoler.

 sans l'homme et sa sélection nous n' aurions pas nos chiens (même les croisés !), faut pas l'oublier.

donc quand on choisit un chien (une race, un type) on doit s'adapter à lui mais pas le contraire, les races existent il faut faire avec ne pas leur demander qq chose qu'ils ne sont pas capables de faire (ou de ne pas faire).

25° c'est pas si chaud mais elle pouvait à ce moment là être moins en forme, il faudra le prendre en compte.

----------


## Saff

> la sélection naturelle est impossible dès que l'on parle d'élevage.
> la sélection humaine n'est pas un fléau si c'est fait correctement, malheureusement il y a des dérives, mais il faut que l'hyper type arrête d'être privilégié c'est aussi pour ça que certains bons éleveurs ne peuvent prétendre avoir de grands champions mais tous les champions ne sont pas des chiens handicapés faut quand même pas extrapoler.
> 
>  sans l'homme et sa sélection nous n' aurions pas nos chiens (même les croisés !), faut pas l'oublier.
> 
> donc quand on choisit un chien (une race, un type) on doit s'adapter à lui mais pas le contraire, les races existent il faut faire avec ne pas leur demander qq chose qu'ils ne sont pas capables de faire (ou de ne pas faire).
> 
> 25° c'est pas si chaud mais elle pouvait à ce moment là être moins en forme, il faudra le prendre en compte.


L"homme n'est pas capable de faire grand-chose correctement malheureusement. La sélection à la base a été faite pour fixer des aptitudes. Aujourd'hui, il n'est plus question de ça mais d'esthétisme pur, en ignorant totalement les conséquences possibles de telles déformations corporelles.

Effectivement, on est censé choisir des races en fonction de ce qu'on fait, encore faudrait-il que les gens soient mis au courant des différentes tares probables chez un chien de telle ou telle race. Je doute que beaucoup d'éleveurs avertissent les propriétaires des risques possibles en prenant un chien d'une certaine race.

----------


## D-elphine

> L"homme n'est pas capable de faire grand-chose correctement malheureusement. La sélection à la base a été faite pour fixer des aptitudes. Aujourd'hui, il n'est plus question de ça mais d'esthétisme pur, en ignorant totalement les conséquences possibles de telles déformations corporelles.
> 
> Effectivement, on est censé choisir des races en fonction de ce qu'on fait, encore faudrait-il que les gens soient mis au courant des différentes tares probables chez un chien de telle ou telle race. Je doute que beaucoup d'éleveurs avertissent les propriétaires des risques possibles en prenant un chien d'une certaine race.


il ne faut pas non plus se cacher derrière le fait que l' éleveur n'avertie pas, on se renseigne avant, c'est facile de nos jours de trouver les faiblesses d'une race qui nous plait, je suis d'accord pour le physique souvent les gens pensent que peu importe la race les besoins sont les mêmes ce qui est totalement faux et qui mène à la cata.
mais bon ça sert à rien de rabacher/

----------


## MuzaRègne

*qui touche pourtant cent pour cent des brachycéphales


*Oui, ça c'est vraiment super important : chez les "vrais" brachycéphales (je ne pense pas qu'on puisse y mettre de Lhassa), il ne s'agit pas de quelques individus qui auraient des difficultés mais dont il suffirait de se débarrasser pour la repro en choisissant "ceux qui respirent bien" pour solutionner le problème. Le problème, il concerne TOUS les individus de ces races (carlins, bostons, bouledogues, bulldogs) dont le standard décrit une morphologie qui ne permet pas un fonctionnement respiratoire normal, POINT. 
Et ça bien évidemment aucun éleveur, responsable de club, juge ne voudra l'admettre.

----------


## Saff

Non, c'est sûr. Et il faudrait maintenant relancer une sélection inverse pour retrouver des chiens avec des capacités respiratoires correctes, ce qui prendrait énormément de temps... :/ 

Et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi amandiers sur le fait qu'il n'y a pas que les éleveurs à blâmer là-dedans. Tant que les gens achèteront un chien comme on va acheter une botte de carottes au supermarché (ça ne te vise pas du tout Bornéo, tu t'en doutes bien  :Stick Out Tongue: ), c'est pas prêt de s'arranger...  :Frown:

----------


## borneo

C'est vrai que le lhassa n'est pas un "vrai brachycéphale", mais ma chienne a tout de même fait un malaise de ce type, à mon avis. Je pense que le fait qu'elle ne renonce jamais y est pour beaucoup. On a gravi une pente vraiment rude, ce qui ne lui pose aucun problème par temps frais. Il aurait suffi qu'elle ralentisse ou qu'elle fasse une pause, mais ce n'est pas dans son caractère.

J'ai d'abord pensé à de l'épilepsie, mais en fait c'était juste un évanouissement. Je vous dirai ce que le véto en dit.

----------


## Liloux

Je posséde une petite Carline, je l'ai emmené en vacance avec moi dans le Sud ou il faisait facile 35°C ! C'est des chiens qui ne supporte pas les grosses chaleurs alors il faut faire en sorte de leur donner plus d'attention !  :: 
On l'a emmené en balade voir jusquà 30 min. mais j'ai veillé à être équipée, gamelle d'eau, bombe vaporisante, eau à gogo et toutes les 10 minutes je lui donnais à boire, vaporisé les dessous de pâtes et sa p'tite tête et tout c'est bien passé !  :: 
Je pense que votre chienne à manqué d'eau, dêtre hydratée et de temps de pause. Demandez conseils aux véto.  :: 

Pour les ronflements, j'ai due la faire opérer du voile du palais car moi les ronflements ne me gênaient pas, elle s'étouffait en mangeant.. elle à failli mourir plus d'une fois. (d'étouffement) Maintenant, c'est une nouvelle vie pour elle. Voila.  :Smile:

----------


## lanat

Un document que je trouve intéressant sur les possibles problèmes respiratoires des brachycéphales : http://www.cebf.asso.fr/santepbrespiratoires.html

Je pense au pauvres chiens achetés sur un coup de tête, par des cagoles, pour être à la mode et qui bien sur, après le caprice satisfait, ne voudrait pas dépenser son argent en véto et intervention chir. Quelle vie pour ces chiens dans une souffrance ou du moins un inconfort permanent!

----------


## borneo

On a fait toiletter la miss assez court en été, et depuis, plus de malaises.

En même temps, il n'a pas fait chaud cet été

----------


## loulouk

mr patate a faillit me faire un malaise l'autre jour en essayant de vomir, il est tombé sur le côté, j’ai du le masser pour l'aider à respirer correctement ...
il y a bien des races qui ne devraient pas exister et celle la en fait partie

----------


## surmulot

La selection a outrance mieux vaut effectivement prendre ces precautions avec tous les brachycephales grands et petits meme au type plus ou moins prononce et croises de ces races

----------


## MuzaRègne

Loulouk c'est pareil chez les carlins, sans doute lié avec la brachycéphalie : ils font des malaises vagaux très facilement, notamment en vomissant, y'a des chiens chez qui c'est systématique.

----------


## Houitie

Délice m'en a fait deux en moins de 15 jours et nous allons chez le véto pour ça demain. Moi je pensais qu'elle s'étouffait avec son vomi plutot :/ 
L'autre jour c'était en balade, elle a vomi de la bile (ça arrive souvent) et ça ressortait par son nez, au bout de quelques minutes elle était toute molle, j'ai eu trop peur. Et là tout à l'heure dans la voiture, idem elle a vomi, je me suis arrêtée, je l'ai descendue, elle a recommencé à vomir en dehors de la voiture et s'est mis à faire une sorte de respiration inversée et paf, par terre. 
Bon ça + la toux ça commence à faire beaucoup j'aimerai bien que la véto trouve le probleme, ça me stresse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'ai pas précisé que c'est la shih tzu, je ne sais pas si ça rentre dans les brachycéphale ou non?

----------


## Lulucilia

Un autre problème dont on pense peut-être moins des brachycéphales (enfin la plupart) c'est des problèmes de dystocie (difficultés lors de la mise-bas). En plus des difficultés respiratoires, ces chiens ont souvent un bassin étroit et une tête massive. Il est rare qu'un bouledogue anglais puisse mettre bas sans intervention humaine.
J'avais lu un article très intéressant sur les hyper types expliquant qu'il faudrait privilégier les chiens pouvant d'une part se reproduire seuls, et d'autre part proche du type d'origine. En effet, la plupart des standards ont été érigé il y a pas mal de temps. L'hyper type provient de linterprétation de ces standards par les juges et les éleveurs. Or, en réalité, si on voulait être pragmatiques, les sujets hyper typés ne sont pas dans le standard pour beaucoup de race! Quand va-t-on s'arrêter?

Une fois à la clinique, la matin j'ai trouvé un bouli de tout juste trois ans mort... Il avait une hernie cervicale typique du bouledogue français et la douleur provoquait chez lui un stresse énorme, et donc une excitation accentuant ses pb respi. Je peux vous dire que c'est choquant.

Les bouledogues sont aussi des chiens très atopiques mais ça n'a pas à voir avec leur face. En revanche, les problèmes oculaires sont fréquents car leurs yeux globuleux ne peuvent pas être lubrifié correctement et sont donc plus sujet aux ulcère et leur proéminence favorise les choc. De plus, ils sont moins bien maintenus dans les orbites et peuvent donc sortir plus facilement. Nombre de vétérinaires narrent lexpérience malheureuse d'une contention un peu sévère sur un pékinois ou autre carlin pas vraiment coopératif se soldant par un il sortant de sa cavité!

Le shi-tzu faity parti des brachycéphales, pas le lassa-apso, ce qui permet, entre autre, de les différencier.

----------


## Houitie

En effet, Délice a un traitement à vie pour des soucis occulaires, elle ne fait pas de larme et comme à l'élevage elle n'a pas été soignée son oeil est recouvert de taches blanches. Elle ne voit quasiment plus, ça s'est amélioré depuis son adoption grace à des traitements à base de crême à la cortisone mais elle ne verra plus jamais normalement.

----------


## Lulucilia

C'est une KCS? J'en est déjà vu sur des bouli. C'est immun, pas spécifique des brachycéphales, les caniches sont prédisposés.

----------


## Houitie

oui c'est ça ! 
Et quand on sait qu'elle a reproduit à gogo...

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Toujours le même problème de l'hyper type... Cracher sur la sélection est à mon avis se tromper de cible; les chiens qui n'ont pas été sélectionnés sur l’esthétique s'en sortent heureusement beaucoup mieux...
Ce qui est dit plus haut est très vrai : le type d'origine ne comprenait pas tous ces problèmes, c'est l'interprétation du standard qui a été faite plus tard qui les pose.
Je prends souvent l'exemple du berger belge : les bergers préféraient traditionnellement la fermeture des dents "en tenaille" (dents bord à bord), ce qui était mentionné comme "recherché" dans le standard de la race.
Quand on s'est rendu compte que ça favorisait le prognathisme, le standard a été modifié de façon à rechercher prioritairement la fermeture "en ciseaux" (la plus naturelle), et "tolérer" seulement la fermeture "en pince". Résultat, au bout de 30 ans de sélection avec ce nouveau standard, il n'y a quasi plus de problème de chiens prognathes dans cette race... Mais uniquement parce que quelqu'un s'est dit, un jour, "si on laisse faire, aller dans l'hyper type, les chiens auront de plus en plus de soucis de dents". Le "fonctionnel" a donc été privilégié sur l'esthétique, et tant mieux pour ces chiens.
C'est pas l'outil qui est mauvais (on pourrait diminuer tout ce qui est dysplasie, tares rétiniennes, épilepsie... Si la sélection était appliquée dans ce sens), c'est le singe qui l'utilise qui fait parfois n'importe quoi...

----------


## cerbere

comme pour les staffies ont veut de plus en plus "costaud" et sténose des narines/voile du palais

dans le bull c'est tête bombé au détriment des dents....

----------

